# Blackberry users?



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just recently got a blackberry and was wondering if there are anymore users on this site?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

whenever i see someone talking on a blackberry I can't help but crack up --- looks like they're talking into a calculator!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yes... I admit it... I too have a crackberry


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL kween!! 

Naw i have a flip phone... its... okay. and thats about it. lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol...I never looked at it that way kween.

I guess you can count me in with the calculator crew


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm breaking down and have to get a Crackberry. I'm presently w/Telus (since '97) and the wife is w/Rogers...whom has better service in that regards?

I'm no techophile but I'm leaning towards Rogers as they have a SIM card, which is more convenient for me as I can upgrade w/o having to re-enter my contacts which I've had to do everytime get a new cell phone due to it "wanting to swim" . Any inputs re: Blackberries - Telus vs Rogers?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am on Fido (now a subsidiary of Rogers), however you can't really get a blackberry on them anymore. I would recomend Rogers as all the staff at work who have them say they are good.


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

I have the Blackberry with Telus, and I couldn't think of dealing with Roger's. I got my wife to shift to Telus as well. She even noticed the difference in the signal after years with Roger's.

I will always stick with Telus. I remember when we lost the power 5 years ago (????wow?????), my Telus cell was the only phone working. Everyone else with Bell and Roger's were asking to use my phone.

"Nuff said.

BSB


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the insight KnaveTO and BSB.

KnaveTO: Ross? My apologies, when we last met @JB's I was pretty burnt out...LOL!

BSB: Do they use a SIM card on the BB? If I accidentally toast the BB, am I FUBAR w/lost contacts? Then again I can sync w/the computer...if I remember to do that w/regularity...along w/back-ups of the HDD...LMAO!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Only Rogers and Fido use the SIM cards. However with a Blackberry you will get into the habit of syncing your device. I remember to do this as I can charge my device from the notebook every day rather than from a wall outlet so that causes me to remember to sync it up


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Cool Ross...thanks . Crackberrry, here I come...LOL!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I use a BB, as too does the missus - both for work, both via Rogers.

My wife recently lost her BB, and called Rogers to (a) lock her lost fone & (b) order a replacement...

I was terrified to see that when the new BB arrived c/w brand new (blank) SIM card, that Rogers could download a copy of ALL her contacts/e-mail/calendar entries/pictures directly from their servers to her new fone/SIM... sure, this is a handy function (for this very reason), but also it terrifies me that Rogers are keeping a copy of all her personal (confidential) data... WHY?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I boycott rogers, simply for the fact that they treat their employees like @$%!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes I know, Rogers does suck but the blackberries are quite addictive. I just prefer using sim cards so that I can upgrade phones whenever I want.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> Yes I know, Rogers does suck but the blackberries are quite addictive. I just prefer using sim cards so that I can upgrade phones whenever I want.


That makes sense. Do you know why more companies haven't caught on to SIM cards? I know in the UK _every_ company has them. Does Virgin Mobile have them here?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

kween.. it's the type of network, Rogers/Fido use a GSM network which utilize sim cards. Bell/Telus use CDMA (i think) which require different hardware. Others here might know more about the exact details though.

Rogers has a monopoly right now, rumour has it that T-Mobile is on its way to Canada. It'll use a GSM network. Rumour ALSO has it that Telus might switch to a GSM network. I can't wait for this to happen, Rogers will have to wake up and start charging people reasonable data prices.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

holocron said:


> Rumour ALSO has it that Telus might switch to a GSM network.


I REALLY hope this happens!! I've been with telus since before it was telus! (It used to be a company called clearnet)....It's quite annoying, but I don't really want to change providers, mainly because I'm paying a ridiculously low price for a pretty good package (I pay about $35 taxes in and if I were to sign up now, a similar plan would be about $60 before taxes!!  )


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know just about as much as holocron. So I can't be too much help on answering your questions. All I know is Rogers = GSM and Bell/Telus = CDMA.

There's plenty of controversy out there about US carriers entering our market. I do believe Rogers is doing what he can to fight that from happening. Would be nice to switch over though. I can see it happening within the next 3 - 5 years.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Blackberry Worldphone on Bell with SIM card.

The JAVA programming is challenging...


----------

